# Off Brand Vacuum Bags and Rolls



## Roll_Bones (Oct 30, 2014)

I am looking for a good deal on vacuum bags for my Food Saver vacuum machine.
I have found some off brand rolls for a very reasonable price.
Amazon and EBay is where I saw them.

2 - 50' x 11" rolls for between $22 and $28.  No thickness is listed. I think the Food Saver bags are 4mil?
Anyhow, has anyone tried these off brand bags, where did you buy them and were you satisfied?

TIA


----------



## Silversage (Oct 30, 2014)

I purchase rolls of bags from webstaurantstore.com.  I have ordered many different things from them, and they've always been reliable.  Folks on another forum I frequent also use them.

Commercial Vacuum Sealer Bags | Vacuum Packaging Bags - WebstaurantStore

These bags work for me - both for storage and sous vide.  I've had no problems and the price is right.


----------



## Zagut (Oct 30, 2014)

I buy what I find cheapest. I haven't bought any off of the internet because when I want them I want them now. I know I could save a few bucks by planning ahead that's not my nature on these type of things.

I've used off brand rolls and never had a problem with them. They've sealed and kept the seal as long as was needed. Please don't ask what brands they were because I couldn't tell you. 

As to where I got them. Wally world once had some but now I only see the Food Saver rolls there. K- Mart was another place along with the local hardware store. They sell everything. 

I say go for it. How tough to they need to be for life in the freezer.


----------



## Silversage (Oct 30, 2014)

BTW, Food Saver brand is only 3mil thick.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Oct 31, 2014)

Silversage said:


> I purchase rolls of bags from webstaurantstore.com.  I have ordered many different things from them, and they've always been reliable.  Folks on another forum I frequent also use them.
> 
> Commercial Vacuum Sealer Bags | Vacuum Packaging Bags - WebstaurantStore
> 
> These bags work for me - both for storage and sous vide.  I've had no problems and the price is right.



Prices are better than what I have found.  Thanks very much!



Silversage said:


> BTW, Food Saver brand is only 3mil thick.



So I'm sold.  Same thickness, less than half the price of the brand name rolls. Thanks again.


----------



## 95Austin12 (Jan 30, 2016)

Silversage said:


> I purchase rolls of bags from webstaurantstore.com.  I have ordered many different things from them, and they've always been reliable.  Folks on another forum I frequent also use them.
> 
> Commercial Vacuum Sealer Bags | Vacuum Packaging Bags - WebstaurantStore
> 
> These bags work for me - both for storage and sous vide.  I've had no problems and the price is right.



Thanks for a very informative post. That is exactly What I was looking for.
Are you happy with it?


----------



## StuartCooks (Sep 23, 2016)

Hey!

I found a vacuum sealer bags and roll discount club. I joined a while ago and I now stock up every time I get a sale notification. I've gotten deals that were better priced than at webrestaraunt sells for normally.

Here is a link to join.


----------

